# Cost of Rapido Door Lock - have a guess poll



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Below is a mortice lock as fitted to the bathroom door of my Rapido. It is a simple lock with a push/pull knob to lock it from the inside and it does not have a lever action dead bolt function as found in mortice locks commonly used in house doors.
An internal spring which counterbalances the heavy solid handles seems to have broken, the weight of which now causes the lock to open by itself on occasions.
How much do Rapido quote for a replacement ?

I will post the actual cost and the charge by a local locksmith to repair the lock at the end of the poll.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just a thought but did you get more than one quote for a "genuine" replacement, maybe the dealer is hyping the price. I would guess that the locksmith would / could do a repair for around a tenner (in your case €11.50).
John.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

My guess is between 200 & 250 Euro :evil: 

D.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I've put between 100-150, but only because you've raised the issue.

It looks as though it ought to cost about a tenner



Andrew


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Just a thought but did you get more than one quote for a "genuine" replacement, maybe the dealer is hyping the price. I would guess that the locksmith would / could do a repair for around a tenner (in your case €11.50).
> John.


I trawled the internet but couldn't find a manufacturer or supplier of the unit or one close enough to act as a replacement, the unit has no discernible makers name, only what appears to be a collection of symbols and letters. It would appear that the only source is from Rapido. The price quoted by the dealer was as per the Rapido parts price list. 
The locksmiths initial reaction was to enquire if the lock belonged to a boat.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Just got the lock back from a local locksmiths, they replaced a broken internal spring and it's as good as new again at a cost of €20 plus VAT. 

  

But how much is a replacement listed as costing on the Rapido parts list ?

BTW there were no microprocessors, ceramics or platinum plated parts found inside by the locksmith when it was opened up for repair :? :wink:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Go on, put us out of our misery


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

84% of you would be in for a nasty surprise, just like me.
The price quoted by Rapido Main Dealer as per Rapido price list is

€230

AND that does not include fitting or postage if one has the simple skills required to fit it ones self.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That really is pretty shameful


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and pretty old so it is probably more than €350 now...... :lol: 

(Nice to see that the late UncleNorm had expressed his feelings. A sad loss.  

Dave


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I've just had the same problem.

Simple fix.

There's a towel rail about 4" above our door handle so I attached a piece of black elastic between to 2 to act as a return spring.

Simples. over all cost . . . about 2p  

Not the best looking job but at the price it works for us


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

Thats a silly price, but only provided from one source. Contact some more dealers to determine whether this price is driven from Rapido or the a dealer. I had to order a mechanism like this for a bathroom door for a Dethleffs at the end of last year and it retailed for about £6inc.

Try having a look here to see if you can locate one here http://www.hafele.co.uk/Hafele35a1/templates/hafele/intro.asp

Regards
Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Guys - the original post was 3 years ago

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes we know Dave
It was linked from another current thread. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1408270.html#1408270


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Reference my earlier (few years ago) posts on this issue. I used THIS COMPANY who dismantled the lock and replaced the broken spring for €10, they subsequently did Carol's IIRC and charged €20!. Is it still OK Techno100?

However the repair seem to be within the competence of any good locksmith and must not take too long, you don't get much time for €20 labour + part

Again, IIRC someone else got theirs fixed by posting it to Cunneen's, but I got no feed back on how it went.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it's fine :thumbup:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been trawling the internet and found a supplier in the States

The lock is from the Mobella McCoy marine range

88$ for the lock on its own and 164$ for the complete lock and handle etc. Plus postage  

I think I'll stick to using a bit of elastic attached to the towel rail


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I bought a box of assorted springs years ago thinking they might be handy one day. Guess what, I found one that was good enough to repair the Rapido door lock.
Reasonably straightforward to do, just make sure you separate the two parts of the lock carefully, as bits can drop out (speaking from experience).

Colin


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

We have had this problem on our Rapido for some months and after reading the earlier posts in this thread hoped I would be able to remove the lock and repair it. The reason I haven't done so yet is that I can find no way of removing the door handles in order to slide the lock out of its recess in the door. There is a small hole on each handle that looks as if a small allen key should be used to release a grub screw but it seems quite smooth inside ie no grip. Can someone who has manged to remove and repair one of these locks advise how to do the removal bit.

Colin


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

ColinC said:


> We have had this problem on our Rapido for some months and after reading the earlier posts in this thread hoped I would be able to remove the lock and repair it. The reason I haven't done so yet is that I can find no way of removing the door handles in order to slide the lock out of its recess in the door. There is a small hole on each handle that looks as if a small allen key should be used to release a grub screw but it seems quite smooth inside ie no grip. Can someone who has manged to remove and repair one of these locks advise how to do the removal bit.
> 
> Colin


Yes it is an allen key, whilst our lock is ok the handle came loose so I drilled an indent on the bar and refitted.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

ColinC said:


> There is a small hole on each handle that looks as if a small allen key should be used to release a grub screw but it seems quite smooth inside ie no grip.


If it's a US made lock the grub screw will probably be an imperial size, not metric, that may be why your allen key isn't engaging. :idea:


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll have another look at it. Otherwise its going to be the piece of elastic!

Colin


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

ColinC said:


> Thanks guys, I'll have another look at it. Otherwise its going to be the piece of elastic!
> 
> Colin


It works for us :lol:


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We had "repaired" our lock with a piece of elastic like Scattycat, then having seen Jean-Luc's posting about Cunnens in Cork, sent it there last week. Very nice people to deal with, lock returned yesterday, now fixed and working, cost £43.00 inc. p&p and VAT at 23%.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

jarcadia said:


> We had "repaired" our lock with a piece of elastic like Scattycat, then having seen Jean-Luc's posting about Cunnens in Cork, sent it there last week. Very nice people to deal with, lock returned yesterday, now fixed and working, cost £43.00 inc. p&p and VAT at 23%.


Blimey! £43 over here that's nearly 16 bottles of my usual red wine 

I think I'll stick with the elastic for now :lol:


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

We had the same prob last year while travelling in France. After searching in many DIY stores for a new lock we gave up and asked a locksmith to help in Le Bugues. He replaced the spring and refitted the whole thing for what we thought was a ripoff at 35 Euros bur compared with Rapido it was a bargain!
To remove the door handles you need a tiny allen key.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Result!
Just had our bathroom door lock fixed by a local locksmith for the princely sum of £10.
It required two replacement springs (included in the price) and I had to leave it with him a couple of days cos he was mad busy.
I told him he might get one or two others by post to fix.
You don't need to send the handles or the chrome bezels (keeps postage down) but be sure to let him know if the door is right hand (hinges on right as you look at the door) or left hand and if it opens out or in.
Very helpful chap.
AC Lock & Safe Co
121 Park Road
Hartlepool
TS26 9HS
01429 222100


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

*Rapido bathroom door lock*

I have the same problem on my Rapido 7097F. Had a quote from Wokingham motorhomes who were very surprised at the price of £190.00. I didn't ask if that included VAT. If anyone has found a sensibly priced solution to this, notwithstanding the locksmith repair option, I would love to hear from them.

Happy camping


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Rapido bathroom door lock*



toymaker said:


> I have the same problem on my Rapido 7097F. Had a quote from Wokingham motorhomes who were very surprised at the price of £190.00. I didn't ask if that included VAT. If anyone has found a sensibly priced solution to this, notwithstanding the locksmith repair option, I would love to hear from them.
> 
> Happy camping


I searched extensively including yacht chandlers as it looks like the kind of lock I've seen on the doors of yacht cabins/heads, but no luck.
Other than a new unit the only other option is repair. If you were to find a new unit somewhere it would probable cost the same as that quoted by Rapido. 
They seem to be a specialised quality unit (except for the infamous spring) not available in the retail trade.

Bingo   
Reading back along the thread I found a clue to follow and came up with THIS OFFERING It's $164 in The States and it is a marine part.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, I found that too when I was looking to repair our door lock. When I asked for a price delivered to the UK it came to almost as much as the Rapido price.
Hence why I went down the locksmith route. 
The repair is very simple and can be done by almost any locksmith.


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

Many thanks Jean-Luc. I have also arrived at the same company's web site through searching for the lock manufacturer, my lock has the name Mobella on the face plate. The difference is my search led me to the lock without the handles for $88.00 not sure what postage and duty will do to that price but its got to be a lot less than £190 + VAT. the link is:http://www.searay-parts.com/Mobella-latch-engine-p/enginemccoychrome-ma.htm.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

toymaker said:


> Many thanks Jean-Luc. I have also arrived at the same company's web site through searching for the lock manufacturer, my lock has the name Mobella on the face plate. The difference is my search led me to the lock without the handles for $88.00 not sure what postage and duty will do to that price but its got to be a lot less than £190 + VAT. the link is:http://www.searay-parts.com/Mobella-latch-engine-p/enginemccoychrome-ma.htm.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Just something to be aware of.
While the lock in your link appears to be without the privacy latch (the push/pull thingy) which the unit used by Rapido has.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Jean-Luc"
> 
> Just something to be aware of.
> While the lock in your link appears to be without the privacy latch (the push/pull thingy) which the unit used by Rapido has.


Is a "privacy" latch REALLY necessary in a m/home? :?

I cannot ever recall feeling the need to use one and it's just one more thing to go wrong (usually when you are inside) :roll:


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

I have now had a quote from Highbridge Caravans for £119.20 for the complete lock with handles etc., with a 3 - 4 week delivery time. I'm still waiting a response from the US. The privacy latch is totally unnecessary for me except to fill the hole in the face plate. I'm hoping mine will fit anyway, I expect it will as the US company list this as a separate item for $18.00, just out of interest, the handles are $45.00 per pair.

cheers


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Why don't you just take it to a locksmith?
Much cheaper to just replace a couple of springs!


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

As a Yorkshireman and engineer I couldn't live with spending all that money without having a crack at fixing it; after all how hard can it be to fix a lock when all my life I have been building and repairing complex machines. Anyway once I had managed to pry the cover off having eased the rivetted tags with a small file, it was a straightforward job to fix the broken spring. I didn't even need to replace it, just formed a new loop on the broken end. It makes the handle slightly stiffer but hey ho.

Having said all that the company in the US who stock these parts were extremely helpful with identifying the lock and emailed me a spec sheet with details of how to assemble the privacy latch and handles back into the door.   

Happy camping without a swinging door


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

That price is worse than you would pay for any parts on a boat and I know the silly prices some boat chandlers want for simple parts. The worst one I nearly got caught on was £86 for an oil filter for a perkins diesel. £11.60 at local car parts place.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------

